# Gunter Wand & Brahms



## Mark60

I've found (amazon) two complete live brahms symphonies sets conducted by G. Wand, with NDR orchestra from RCA and also by Profil. (RCA has also an other old wand/NDR cycle).
Are they the same recordings? Prices are very different....
See http://www.amazon.com/Symphonies-1-...d=1426524574&sr=8-14&keywords=wand+brahms+ndr
Thank you


----------



## SixFootScowl

here it is for $26 used. Don't know if one or the other is a remaster or which sounds better, may be both same recordings.


----------



## realdealblues

Neither of those are his 1st Brahms cycle which is so highly spoken of.

I would buy this box set (which is what I own). It's almost the same price from 2nd hand Amazon sellers and it includes his Tremendous Beethoven, Bruckner and Brahms cycles. It also has his Schubert cycle as well as some other odds and ends. The Bonus DVD is in PAL format so it won't play on a standard North American DVD player but should play fine in a computer. The CD's will all play just fine.
http://www.amazon.com/Great-Recordings-WAND-GUNTER/dp/B0069EOZT8/ref=sr_1_1?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1426529938&sr=1-1&keywords=wand+great+recordings


----------



## SixFootScowl

That set deserves to be posted in the Unique and Interesting box set thread. I can hardly hold back my fingers from firing off a buy on Amazon for that set at $33 new. Look at what you get in 29 discs:









And beautifully packaged for coffee table display:


----------



## CDs

Looking at getting the Great Recording set mentioned above. 
Florestan - Did you get this set?


----------



## SixFootScowl

CDs said:


> Looking at getting the Great Recording set mentioned above.
> Florestan - Did you get this set?


I did not, but it sure looks like a beautiful set and a great deal.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Florestan said:


> I did not, but it sure looks like a beautiful set and a great deal.


I bought it. Not like I need another Beethoven symphony cycle set.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Johnnie Burgess said:


> I bought it. Not like I need another Beethoven symphony cycle set.


Yes, but you also get Brahms, Bruckner, and Schubert complete symphony cycles. I do wish that it had a complete Mendelssohn cycle.


----------



## CDs

It's out of print now but Amazon has used copies for $52.
I was really looking to get it just for the Beethoven cycle. I'll probably end up getting some individual CDs of his Beethoven symphonies.


----------



## SixFootScowl

CDs said:


> It's out of print now but Amazon has *used copies for $52*.
> I was really looking to get it just for the Beethoven cycle. I'll probably end up getting some individual CDs of his Beethoven symphonies.


That is pretty high. Have you tried other Amazon's like UK etc? Might get a better price. Or try Bookbutler.com UPC code works great on that site. I think I may have paid $20 for mine, but it was the older set.


----------



## jegreenwood

Florestan said:


> I did not, but it sure looks like a beautiful set and a great deal.


I have the Bruno Walter set that uses the same format. I think the Bernstein sets may as well.

I used to wish there were a similar Szell set (actually there was one released in Korea, but it was prohibitively expensive), although at this point I have his Mozart, Beethoven, Haydn, Schumann and Brahms symphony recordings in relatively recent masterings, so there would not be much improvement in sound.


----------



## CDs

Florestan said:


> That is pretty high. Have you tried other Amazon's like UK etc? Might get a better price. Or try Bookbutler.com UPC code works great on that site. I think I may have paid $20 for mine, but it was the older set.


I have not tried other Amazon sites. I'll just wait and hopefully one day I'll find Wand's various cycles in the wild.


----------



## Heck148

For a great Wand Brahms recording, try to locate the recording of Sym #1 he did with Chicago, for RCA....great performance - the finale will blow you away....this one is hard to find - it was a cut-out bin item for awhile - a real steal...
apparently the circumstances of the recording were not so positive - Wand and the orchestra did not get on too well. The orchestra probably just got pissed off and played the bejeezus out of it!!


----------

